# Poll-coholics Anonymous



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi. My name's MG. I'm a recovering poll-coholic.
I have posted two polls of my own and participated in umpteen of other people's.

It is now one whole day since my last poll related activity.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Shouldn't we have a poll about this first? :lol:


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

One day isn't enough. I still think we should call for the straight-jacket.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Okay, my turn:

I passed by a couple of polls yesterday.

I tried to keep looking straight ahead -

but the sheer fascination of them -

it was too much -

before I knew what I was doing, I had clicked

then I clicked again

oh the shame

the infamy

I'll never forgive myself


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Its okay - the first step is admitting that you have the problem.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Celloman said:


> Shouldn't we have a poll about this first? :lol:


Shhh. We'll do one after the meeting.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

we could have a Polish poll or is that a poll on cleaning----- think i need help here


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> we could have a Polish poll or is that a poll on cleaning----- think i need help here


I'm sorry to do this but BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO how rude :scold:

Methinks I have misread the question by Eddie and redirect my boooooo at the cheesecake in front of me.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> we could have a Polish poll or is that a poll on cleaning----- think i need help here





Bix said:


> I'm sorry to do this but BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO how rude :scold:


Surely it's only rude if it's a French polish poll?


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Taggart said:


> Surely it's only rude if it's a French polish poll?


I have addendidded my originally postings


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Bix said:


> I have addendidded my originally postings


I can only imagine what you accidentally misread.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Just face it: you can't live without polls.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Just face it: you can't live without polls.


Lets have a poll to confirm that................


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

the truth does not need confirmation .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> the truth does not confirmation .


I'm leaving this one alone - otherwise we will end up in a nested poll loop poll conversation- it is for a braver poller than me.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

MagneticGhost said:


> Hi. My name's MG. I'm a recovering poll-coholic.
> I have posted two polls of my own and participated in umpteen of other people's.
> 
> It is now one whole day since my last poll related activity.


Take a look at my thread history. I only create new threads as poll threads.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'm leaving this one alone - otherwise we will end up in a nested poll loop poll conversation- it is for a braver poller than me.


Go on, take a punt at it!









Note the careful use of the poll.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Just wait till they re-introduce the poll tax.

Addiction? I might have a problem with something -    - but it isn't polls...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok, how many polls would it take to write a symphony?
Choices: 
A. This is irrelevant and does not make any sense
B. As long as it took to write Mozart symphony no1
C. As long as ASLSP
D. A poll on a punt would be quicker
E. As long as it Chopin not very long at all
F. Polishing would be far quicker
G. French polish would be slower and more interesting
H. And let's have another Poll just to confirm the poll


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

To jest Polska poll. Dobranoc


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Does anybody here speak "Poll-ish"?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Celloman said:


> Does anybody here speak "Poll-ish"?


Jackson Poll-ock?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

My name is dogen and I am a poll-coholic. I'm up to three a day, sometimes more. I even vote in polls I don't understand...


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

dogen said:


> My name is dogen and I am a poll-coholic. I'm up to three a day, sometimes more. I even vote in polls I don't understand...


Who needs to understand, just do your thing and keep ticking the boxes. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> Just wait till they re-introduce the poll tax.
> 
> Addiction? I might have a problem with something -    - but it isn't polls...


I like tonic with mine. (Gordons of course)


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

My heart goes out to the compulsive users of polls, but I'm not opposed to the investigation and prosecution of their creators. 

Given the international character of our membership, I think Interpol should handle it.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Your empathy is much appreciated and the intervention of of Inter*poll* is much appreciated.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MagneticGhost said:


> Hi. My name's MG. I'm a recovering poll-coholic.
> I have posted two polls of my own and participated in umpteen of other people's.
> 
> It is now one whole day since my last poll related activity.


This woulda been a fine thread for STI!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

By the way, Poll-ygamy is outlawed in many places. But they usually give a warning before prosecution.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

Polyphemus said:


> Who needs to understand, just do your thing and keep ticking the boxes. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I have to; it's forum crystal meth.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

hpowders said:


> This woulda been a fine thread for STI!


 Indeed it would. Alas, this was from those days far back in yonder, when we had to make our own entertainment.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

dogen said:


> I have to; it's forum crystal meth.


So I'm Walter White?

View attachment 65328


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MagneticGhost said:


> Indeed it would. Alas, this was from those days far back in yonder, when we had to make our own entertainment.


I'm guilty of not checking the original posting date. Maybe in a couple of months from now, when folks have moved on, this thread can be re-submitted for inclusion on STI.

I'm pretty sure the executive committee of STI will approve it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Finally a thread that addresses a serious problem around here plus the fact that it's a beautiful day down Florida way.

All in all, I think I'll dance a poll-ka or two! I feel great!!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Polyphemus said:


> Your empathy is much appreciated and the intervention of of Inter*poll* is much appreciated.


I can't believe that your inter*poll*ation is getting more likes than the original :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

I can't help but be angry when people don't take polls seriously.

Polls killed my dad.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> I can't believe that your inter*poll*ation is getting more likes than the original :lol:


I can't take much more *pun*ishment.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

hpowders said:


> By the way, Poll-ygamy is outlawed in many places. But they usually give a warning before prosecution.


I suppose you're talking about Polygamy - meaning "marrying Polyphemus".


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Dim7 said:


> I suppose you're talking about Polygamy - meaning "marrying Polyphemus".


It actually means "playing more than one game at a time." Poly + game + y.

My bros and I do this all the time.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am impressed... we have been de-polled for the past few days it seems to me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dim7 said:


> I suppose you're talking about Polygamy - meaning "marrying Polyphemus".


I thought that was understood.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

It's been another poll-less day again.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Since the contributors to this thread are internationally guilty of "indictable puns", I have forwarded the contents of the entire thread to Inter-Poll for perusal.

Good thing my real name isn't "hpowders".


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Since the contributors to this thread are internationally guilty of "indictable puns", I have forwarded the contents of the entire thread to Inter-Poll for perusal.
> 
> Good thing my real name isn't "hpowders".


LOL... apparently the lack of polls today has been alarming. They provide flashpoints for debate that I thought would be fascinating.


----------

